# Vietnam, laos, and cambodia motorbike tours



## indochinamotorbiketours (Aug 1, 2014)

Vietnam Laos Cambodia Motorbike Tours might be one of the most exciting adventure tours I have tasted so much. Geographically, Vietnam Northern Motorbike Tours including Vietnam Northeast Motorbike Tours or Vietnam Northwest Motorbike Tours cover all destinations such as Mai Chau (Hoa Binh), Phu Yen (Son La), Than Uyen (Lai Chau), Sapa and Bac Ha (Lao Cai), Vu Linh and Thac Ba Lake (Yen Bai), Dong Van, Meo Vac (Ha Giang), Ba Be Lake (Bac Can), Quang Uyen, Ban Gioc Waterfall (Cao Bang), Lang Son. Vietnam Central Motorbike Tours include Hue, Hoi An, and DMZ (Aluoi, Khe sanh, Dong Ha...). Vietnam Southern Motorbike Tours with Mekong Delta include Can Tho, Soc Trang, Cai Be, My Tho...and the central coast with Mui Ne and Nha Trang beach. The complete Vietnam tour might be Ho Chi Minh Trail Motorbike Tours with Nghe An, Quang Binh, Kon Tum, Buon Ma Thuot, Da Lat highlighted.


----------



## staramedia (Sep 23, 2014)

It's amazing, however it's very dangerous to drive motorbike on high way in Vietnam


----------



## vietnam84 (Dec 2, 2015)

staramedia said:


> It's amazing, however it's very dangerous to drive motorbike on high way in Vietnam


Yes, you are right.


----------



## nhhieu94 (Nov 14, 2016)

Driving motorbike in Vietnam is very dangerous but it is a wonderful experience. Thanks for your amazing topics


----------



## jhen (Mar 10, 2017)

Driving motorbike in Vietnam is really dangerous, but with being careful enough and following the traffic rules, you might find it an awesome experience.


----------

